
Adventures with cgo: Part 1- the Pointering - spooneybarger
https://blog.wallaroolabs.com/2018/04/adventures-with-cgo-part-1--the-pointering/
======
spooneybarger
Hi y'all.

I'm the author of the post. Will be checking the discussion from time to time
today and will try to answer any questions I can.

